# K-9 Cop Magazine August/September 2009 issue?



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Does anyone have the August/September 2009 issue of K-9 Cop Magazine? I am looking for a copy of the handler workout article in that one. I have the second part in the October/November issue but not the first. If someone could photocopy or scan that for me, that would be super awesome.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

did you try contacting the publisher about back issues or article reprints? I believe many small companies will still do this


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I hadn't actually thought of that - good idea. If nobody here has a copy of it (I know some folks get the magazine), I'll do that.


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

$10 http://www.k9copmagazine.com/PAGES/merchandise.cfm


----------



## PWalker (Jun 16, 2010)

*K9 Cop Magazine*

I was on another forum and someone told me that the owner of the magazine was also the owner of elite equipment. They sent me these links, does anyone know if this is true?

http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=RPIaAAAAIBAJ&sjid=2UcEAAAAIBAJ&pg=5536%2C970668 
This one is listed on page 2 of 24. The title of the article is this “Jury locks in rape trial of former officer” it should be highlighted when you click on the link.

http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=CPMrAAAAIBAJ&sjid=52wFAAAAIBAJ&pg=6255%2C577669 
This one is titled “2nd Paducah lawman resigns” it too should be highlighted when you open the link. If not it is listed on page 6 of 37.

http://www.legalradar.com/2009/01/henry-county-serriff-to-face-civil-lawsuit-for-misappropriation-of-county-funds.html 
This one opens to the “legal Radar” and the only paragraph on it talks about Jason and the sheriff’s misappropriation of county funds and the impending law suit.

http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=EfMrAAAAIBAJ&sjid=52wFAAAAIBAJ&pg=3354%2C4544971 
This one too opens to the page and the article is highlighted it is titled “Paducah police sued”. If it is not highlighted then it is on page 18 of 35.


----------

